# "Wasserdichte" Elektroverteilung selbstgebaut ´(mit Funktechnik)



## Vespabesitzer (22. Okt. 2008)

Hallo  

Vorwech gesagt,.. ich bin E-Techniker und weiss (meistens ) was ich da so technisch treibe,..
(also Nachahmung und basteln auf eigene Gefahr,.. 230V am Teich/draussen,.. ist kein Spielzeug).
Ein FI-Schutzschalter schützt nicht zu 100% Leib und Leben,..

Desweiteren bin ich auch Geocacher (vielleicht kennt das der ein oder andere),.. bei diesem Hobby
kennt man sich auch ein wenig mit "wasserdichten Dosen" aus  

So,.. Ziel soll es sein, (zu 99,9%) wasserdichten Kleinverteiler für mind. 5 Stromverbraucher aufzubauen.
PS: ja, ein richtiger Wandschrank wäre natürlich besser, ich will das ganze aber recht klein und kompakt halten (versteckt unter meiner Holzterrasse.)

Da ich der Meinung bin, dass eine "Feuchtraumsteckdose" im Aussenbereich bei gestecktem Stecker oder Netzteil noch nichteinmal Schutzart IP44
besitzt und ich nun feststellen musste, dass die meisten Verbrauch keinen normalen 230V Stecker haben sondern eher ein Netzteil im Stecker, musste ich mir eine Lösung für eine wasserdichte Lösung der Verkabelung überlegen..

Habe heute die "einfachen" Komponeten eingekauft.
5 Feuchtraumsteckdosen, ein Kleinverteiler, eine Schaltuhr, der ELV FS20 Funkschalter (der ist schon dicht) und Kleinigkeiten, achso
und die LockLock Dose.

in diese LockLock-Dose kommen die Steckernetzteile,... (ich werde die 12V Leitungen durchschneiden und über Kabelverschraubungen einführen.

Die >200Euro teure Pumpe wird so NICHT verdrahtet, diese geht extra in meine Garage weil ich da keinen Stecker abschneiden wollte. (Garantie)

So, für heute nur meine Einkäufe,.. ich hoffe, ich kann morgen anfangen "zu verdrahten" und zu verkleben..
Je nachdem wieviel Platz ich habe, kommt der ELV Empfänger mit in die Dose.
werde weiter berichten  
     
mfG. Micha


----------



## CityCobra (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: "Wasserdichte" Elektroverteilung selbstgebaut ´(mit Funktechnik)*

Ahoi Micha!

Das sieht ja auf den ersten Blick sehr "abenteuerlich" aus, aber Du wirst schon wissen was Du machst.  
Wo hast Du denn jetzt so schnell die ELV-Box her, ich dachte die wäre nicht lieferbar zur Zeit?  
Egal, freut mich das Du nun auch endlich Deine Box hast.  
Und bitte berichte weiter über Dein Projekt!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: "Wasserdichte" Elektroverteilung selbstgebaut ´(mit Funktechnik)*

Hi Micha,

ich hatte auch mal sowas vor - jedoch wird in deinem Behälter Kondeswasser enstehen wenn du den Deckel zuslässt und kein Luftzug herrscht. Dieses könnte dann zu einer Korrosion beitragen und evtl. gefährlich werden.

Kannst ja mal einen Hygrometer reinstellen. Besser du lässt die Box offen und stellst sie irgendwo geschützt hin.

Es gibt allerdings auch Wasserdichte Verteilerkästen nach IP66 - sind aber sehr teuer.

Ich hab in meinem Anbau 2 Stränge die in diesem per Feuchtraumschalter an und auszuschalten sind. Ein Strang ist nur für die Filterung gedacht, diesen schalt ich dann im Winter ab.

Der Andere ist für die Gartenbeleuchtung. Ich schalte den Hauptstrang per Hand ein wenn ich in den Garten gehe sonst isser stromlos.

 Ich nehme dazu die 2er Erdspießdosen mit der grünen Kappe. in eine Klappe kommt die Funkdose in die andere ein so genanntes Panzerstromkalbel (gibts bei Hornba*h und ist super dick geschützt.... wird meistens aufm bau benutzt)

Die Randbeleuchtung / Teichbeleuchtung kann ich dann individuell per Fernbedinung einschalten. 

Mir war wichtig das der Empfang supi ist (150m Reichweite Freifeld) und sehr viele Kanäle eingestellt werden können und das der Preis nicht so super hoch ist wie bei den Dingern von O*se.

Also hab ich mir die von der Firma REV ausgesucht und mir mal das Datenblatt zukommen lassen ... (wenn du magst, kann ichs dir mal senden, meld dich dann mall per PN)



> vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an unserem Funk-Steckdosen-Programm Telecomfort.
> 
> In unserem Sortiment gibt es nur eine Version von Funk-Steckdosen. Diese haben die Empfangseinheit unterhalb der Steckdose. Die Funk-Steckdosen sind IP44 und können auch im Winter betrieben werden. Batterien müssen nur in die Fernbedienung eingesetzt werden. Pflanzen stellen keine großen Problem da, wenn Sie vor die Funk-Steckdose gestellt werden..
> 
> 0084461        Telecomfort Plus - Außen-Funkschaltsteckdose, IP44


----------



## Vespabesitzer (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: "Wasserdichte" Elektroverteilung selbstgebaut ´(mit Funktechnik)*

Moin Ralf,..

meine Entscheidung zum ELV FS20 Sysem ist ja schon getroffen   und auch schon da.

Ich habe mal durchkalkuliert,..
eigentlich bräuchte ich 6-7 Funksteckdosen...

Ich werde aber die mit Zeitschaltuhr wenn möglich in die Garage verlegen, damit ich manuell noch schalten kann.

Kondenswasser gibt´s nur aus der Restfeuchte der Luft,... die LockLock Dosen sind dicht... (dichter als Kleinverteiler) und frostsicher.
Mein Problem ist eher, dass die im Baumarkt nur so "billige" Kabeleinführungen haben,.. werde daher alle Stellen abkleben..

Ich moment sehe ich halt das Problem mit den Steckernetzteilen   und bei den Leuchten, die nicht Winterfest sind.
Habe ja keine Lust, alles jedes Jahr auseinander zu rupfen  

Und wie gesagt,.. eine offene Feuchtraumdose mit gestecktem Steckernetzteil hat niemals IP44
daher mein jetzigen Aufwand 
mfG. Micha


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: "Wasserdichte" Elektroverteilung selbstgebaut ´(mit Funktechnik)*

na dann viel Erfolg  



> Und wie gesagt,.. eine offene Feuchtraumdose mit gestecktem Steckernetzteil hat niemals IP44
> daher mein jetzigen Aufwand



hier geb ich dir recht, deshalb nehm ich ja auch dioe speziellen Erdspießdosen. die Funkeinheiten hol ich im Winter rein.

Meine Garenspotlampen mit Erdspieß sind ohne Netzteil - die bleiben draußen.

Meine Teichunterwasserbeleuchtung und meine Solarlampen hol ich rein.

Bei HB hab ich mal IP 56 Außendosen gesehen... aber wenn man was vernünftiges haben will gehts nur über den Fachhandel.

Ich hab mich für die Funkdosen entschieden, da ich alles bequem aus der Hängematte steuer will


----------



## Vespabesitzer (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: "Wasserdichte" Elektroverteilung selbstgebaut ´(mit Funktechnik)*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei HB hab ich mal IP 56 Außendosen gesehen... aber wenn man was vernünftiges haben will gehts nur über den Fachhandel.



Hallo Ralf,..
Ich kann auch direkt auf Fachhändler zugreifen,.. das Problem bleibt aber, dass die Stecker oder Steckernetzteile niemals mit den
Aussendosen 100% abschliessen,..

da müsste man Dose und Stecker (der besonderen Art) gleichzeitig nutzen,..
dazu muss ich aber auch das Kabel durchschneiden und habe dann immer noch nicht Funk,..

ich schau heute Nachmittag mal,.. ich werde versuchen die meisten Kabel bis in die Garage zu verlegen,.. (doof sind halt die Steckernetzteile, mit nur 5m).
(optimal wäre eigentlich ein starkes 12V Netzteil in der Garage und nur die 12V draussen zu schalten,,.. allerdings kann man bei "normalem" Querschnitt
12V nur begrenz verlängern)

mfG. Micha


----------



## Olli.P (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: "Wasserdichte" Elektroverteilung selbstgebaut ´(mit Funktechnik)*

Guten Abend,





> Also hab ich mir die von der Firma REV ausgesucht



Jepp, die hab ich auch schon 1 1/2 Jahre durchgehend draussen, die sind Top.  

Mann kann glaub ich, bis zu 8 Steckdosen schalten. Oder 





> Die >200Euro teure Pumpe wird so NICHT verdrahtet, diese geht extra in meine Garage weil ich da keinen Stecker abschneiden wollte. (Garantie)



Also ich hab meine Pumpenkabel ( nach einer kurzen Anfrage bei O..e ) kürzen lassen. Lt. O..e ist dies kein prob. wenn es von einem Elektriker ausgeführt wird. 
Ein Garantieverlust ist nur dann gegeben wenn der Defekt durch den Kabelschnitt herbeigeführt wird.  

Aber wer ist schon so  :crazy  einen Kabelschnitt bei einem eingesteckten Kabel/Stecker durchzuführen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: "Wasserdichte" Elektroverteilung selbstgebaut ´(mit Funktechnik)*

  So,.. meine ELV Funk-Elektroverteilung ist fertig  

allerdings nundoch ohne die Lock-Lock Box ,..   sorry,.. die passte nun doch nicht unter meine Brücke, wo ich die Verteilung verstecken wollte.
    

was habe ich nun gemacht,.. also:
Echt sehr "bescheiden" diese blöden Stecker-Trafos ( und dann auch nur 2m Kabel dran,.. Hallo Oase ?!! was soll das ??:crazy 

Ich hatte auch noch 3 billige Halogenleuchtsteine, die zusammen auf ein elektronisches Netzteil mit richtigem Stecker gehen,..
ich also die Stecker von den Netzteilen abgeschnitten und an die ELV FS20 Box angeschlossen,
die Oase-Steinleuchten habe ich an den 3-er Trafo angelötet. (sodass nun 3 Leuchten auf einmal leuchten).
     

Soweit Fertig!!   jetzt habe ich an der ELV Box noch 2 Schalter Reserve.
 
Die ELV Box hat selbst IP65 (und ist nun auch Wasserdicht),..  

PS: ich habe ein 5adriges Kabel gelegt, dann könnte ich die Spannung auch noch aus der Garage zeitgesteuert schalten oder sonstwas machen..

mfG. Micha
PS: vielleicht kommt die locklock-Box doch noch in Aktion, wenn ich meinen Wasserfall mit LED oder Oase Scrennmatic neu verdrahte.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: "Wasserdichte" Elektroverteilung selbstgebaut ´(mit Funktechnik)*

Habe gerade den Link von Ludwig gefunden,..

der hat es richtig gemacht und auch alles bis zu ende fertig gebaut...

  toll
http://www.rheinhessisches-meer.de.tl/Stromkasten.htm


----------

